# 20+ Years of White Dwarf



## gobsmak (Feb 16, 2011)

Hi There,

I'm having a bit of a clear out and wondered if anyone wants a lot of old White Dwarfs (Starting at 94) ?
I've been collecting them for about 20ish years and there are rather alot of them. (So I'm NOT posting)

If you're interested, PM me for collection details.

You WILL need a car/van !

Note: I live in the UK (West Midlands)


----------



## gobsmak (Feb 16, 2011)

These have now gone.

Thanks.


----------

